# Make a List of Items That Will Disappear First During A Collapse/Disaster



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

_I stole this from another site. It's a good idea 
_

1. Generators
2. Rice/Beans/Wheat
3. Portable Toilets
4. Seasoned Firewood. Wood takes about 6 - 12 months to become dried, for home uses.
5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps (First Choice: Buy CLEAR oil. If scarce, stockpile ANY!)
6. Coleman Fuel. Impossible to stockpile too much.
7. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots.
8. Hand-can openers, & hand egg beaters, whisks.
9. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugar
10. Water Filters/Purifiers
11. Portable Toilets

12. Seasoned Firewood. Wood takes about 6 - 12 months to become dried, for home uses.
13. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps (First Choice: Buy CLEAR oil. If scarce, stockpile ANY!)
14. Coleman Fuel. Impossible to stockpile too much.
15. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots.
16. Hand-can openers, & hand egg beaters, whisks.
17. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugar
18. Water Filters/Purifiers

*ADD TO THE LIST IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER AND THEN LOOK AT WHAT WE HAVE. IS ANY OF THIS IN YOUR PREP SUPPLIES? THIS WILL GIVE YOU A GOOD IDEA ON WHAT YOU NEED.*


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I sure do appreciate all that you share, I'm trying to learn quickly what we need to do for ourselves and others and you really have great ideas. Thank you.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

11-18 is just 3-10 repeated...  

that list looks like it was made by a prepper (IMHO the sheeple do NOT think about portable toilets or water filters all that much)

IMHO things that non-preppers use a lot of will disappear first...

paper products: TP, kleenex, paper towels, napkins
fuels, kerosene, diesel, gasoline
batteries of all sizes
bottled water & bottled drinks like juice... soda pop will go fast as well 
medium duration storage foods like: canned/jarred veggies meats soups sauces, box mixes, ramen noodles, powdered foods, cereals, crackers, peanut butter & jelly (all fresh foods would've been devoured before most knew how bad the disaster/event really was)
sugar, flour, salt
candles, matches & lighters
first aid kits
OTC meds like painkillers, antiseptics, analgesics (pharmacies might or might not be closed)
seeds (if available, & IMO most will be wasted by dilettantes with NO idea how to grow food)

more to follow


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

The past winter was very cold and it depleted nearly every bit of seasoned wood. Firewood was in such a high demand that dry wood was virtually non existent and those that cut and split couldn't keep up.

It doesn't take much to cause a shortage.

fertilizer
nitrogen
seven dust!
potting soil
mulch

I think that will go quick.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

worldengineer said:


> The past winter was very cold and it depleted nearly every bit of seasoned wood. Firewood was in such a high demand that dry wood was virtually non existent and those that cut and split couldn't keep up.
> 
> It doesn't take much to cause a shortage.
> 
> ...


I can relate to the wood going quick, I sold all I had for so much I was able to keep the thermostat up to 70 all winter (buy natural gas at cut rate as part of a deal with neighbor who has three wells & sells to gas company). I can see those items going fast in my area, but in the USA most people live in cities now, so :dunno:


----------



## Lolajack (Feb 26, 2011)

All of the above. Here in MA the first thing to disappear are generators. Ours is hard-wired to the cabin. 
As to everything else: this is why we have a good supply of all. MA people are notorious for running out in the middle of a snow storm because they have no food in the house. Amazing.


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

*100 Items to Disappear First*

*100 Items to Disappear First*
100 Items to Disappear First

1. Generators (Good ones cost dearly. Gas storage, risky. Noisy...target of thieves; maintenance etc.)
2. Water Filters/Purifiers
3. Portable Toilets
4. Seasoned Firewood. Wood takes about 6 - 12 months to become dried, for home uses.
5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps (First Choice: Buy CLEAR oil. If scarce, stockpile ANY!)
6. Coleman Fuel. Impossible to stockpile too much.
7. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots.
8. Hand-can openers, & hand egg beaters, whisks.
9. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugar
10. Rice - Beans - Wheat
11. Vegetable Oil (for cooking) Without it food burns/must be boiled etc.,)
12. Charcoal, Lighter Fluid (Will become scarce suddenly)
13. Water Containers (Urgent Item to obtain.) Any size. Small: HARD CLEAR PLASTIC ONLY - note - food grade if for drinking.
14. Mini Heater head (Propane) (Without this item, propane won't heat a room.) 
15. Grain Grinder (Non-electric) 
16. Propane Cylinders (Urgent: Definite shortages will occur.
17. Survival Guide Book.
18. Mantles: Aladdin, Coleman, etc. (Without this item, longer-term lighting is difficult.)
19. Baby Supplies: Diapers/formula. ointments/aspirin, etc.
20. Washboards, Mop Bucket w/wringer (for Laundry)
21. Cookstoves (Propane, Coleman & Kerosene)
22. Vitamins
23. Propane Cylinder Handle-Holder (Urgent: Small canister use is dangerous without this item)
24. Feminine Hygiene/Haircare/Skin products.
25. Thermal underwear (Tops & Bottoms)
26. Bow saws, axes and hatchets, Wedges (also, honing oil)
27. Aluminum Foil Reg. & Heavy Duty (Great Cooking and Barter Item)
28. Gasoline Containers (Plastic & Metal)
29. Garbage Bags (Impossible To Have Too Many).
30. Toilet Paper, Kleenex, Paper Towels
31. Milk - Powdered & Condensed (Shake Liquid every 3 to 4 months)
32. Garden Seeds (Non-Hybrid) (A MUST)
33. Clothes pins/line/hangers (A MUST)
34. Coleman's Pump Repair Kit
35. Tuna Fish (in oil)
36. Fire Extinguishers (or..large box of Baking Soda in every room)
37. First aid kits
38. Batteries (all sizes...buy furthest-out for Expiration Dates)
39. Garlic, spices & vinegar, baking supplies
40. Big Dogs (and plenty of dog food)
41. Flour, yeast & salt
42. Matches. {"Strike Anywhere" preferred.) Boxed, wooden matches will go first
43. Writing paper/pads/pencils, solar calculators
44. Insulated ice chests (good for keeping items from freezing in Wintertime.)
45. Workboots, belts, Levis & durable shirts
46. Flashlights/LIGHTSTICKS & torches, "No. 76 Dietz" Lanterns
47. Journals, Diaries & Scrapbooks (jot down ideas, feelings, experience; Historic Times)
48. Garbage cans Plastic (great for storage, water, transporting - if with wheels)
49. Men's Hygiene: Shampoo, Toothbrush/paste, Mouthwash/floss, nail clippers, etc
50. Cast iron cookware (sturdy, efficient)
51. Fishing supplies/tools
52. Mosquito coils/repellent, sprays/creams
53. Duct Tape
54. Tarps/stakes/twine/nails/rope/spikes
55. Candles
56. Laundry Detergent (liquid)
57. Backpacks, Duffel Bags
58. Garden tools & supplies
59. Scissors, fabrics & sewing supplies
60. Canned Fruits, Veggies, Soups, stews, etc.
61. Bleach (plain, NOT scented: 4 to 6% sodium hypochlorite)
62. Canning supplies, (Jars/lids/wax)
63. Knives & Sharpening tools: files, stones, steel
64. Bicycles...Tires/tubes/pumps/chains, etc
65. Sleeping Bags & blankets/pillows/mats
66. Carbon Monoxide Alarm (battery powered)
67. Board Games, Cards, Dice
68. d-con Rat poison, MOUSE PRUFE II, Roach Killer
69. Mousetraps, Ant traps & cockroach magnets
70. Paper plates/cups/utensils (stock up, folks)
71. Baby wipes, oils, waterless & Antibacterial soap (saves a lot of water)
72. Rain gear, rubberized boots, etc.
73. Shaving supplies (razors & creams, talc, after shave)
74. Hand pumps & siphons (for water and for fuels)
75. Soysauce, vinegar, bullions/gravy/soupbase
76. Reading glasses
77. Chocolate/Cocoa/Tang/Punch (water enhancers)
78. "Survival-in-a-Can"
79. Woolen clothing, scarves/ear-muffs/mittens
80. Boy Scout Handbook, / also Leaders Catalog
81. Roll-on Window Insulation Kit (MANCO)
82. Graham crackers, saltines, pretzels, Trail mix/Jerky
83. Popcorn, Peanut Butter, Nuts
84. Socks, Underwear, T-shirts, etc. (extras)
85. Lumber (all types)
86. Wagons & carts (for transport to and from)
87. Cots & Inflatable mattress's
88. Gloves: Work/warming/gardening, etc.
89. Lantern Hangers
90. Screen Patches, glue, nails, screws,, nuts & bolts
91. Teas
92. Coffee
93. Cigarettes
94. Wine/Liquors (for bribes, medicinal, etc,)
95. Paraffin wax
96. Glue, nails, nuts, bolts, screws, etc.
97. Chewing gum/candies
98. Atomizers (for cooling/bathing)
99. Hats & cotton neckerchiefs
100. Goats/chickens

From a Sarajevo War Survivor:
Experiencing horrible things that can happen in a war - death of parents and
friends, hunger and malnutrition, endless freezing cold, fear, sniper attacks.

1. Stockpiling helps. but you never no how long trouble will last, so locate
near renewable food sources.
2. Living near a well with a manual pump is like being in Eden.
3. After awhile, even gold can lose its luster. But there is no luxury in war
quite like toilet paper. Its surplus value is greater than gold's.
4. If you had to go without one utility, lose electricity - it's the easiest to
do without (unless you're in a very nice climate with no need for heat.)
5. Canned foods are awesome, especially if their contents are tasty without
heating. One of the best things to stockpile is canned gravy - it makes a lot of
the dry unappetizing things you find to eat in war somewhat edible. Only needs
enough heat to "warm", not to cook. It's cheap too, especially if you buy it in
bulk.
6. Bring some books - escapist ones like romance or mysteries become more
valuable as the war continues. Sure, it's great to have a lot of survival
guides, but you'll figure most of that out on your own anyway - trust me, you'll
have a lot of time on your hands.
7. The feeling that you're human can fade pretty fast. I can't tell you how many
people I knew who would have traded a much needed meal for just a little bit of
toothpaste, rouge, soap or cologne. Not much point in fighting if you have to
lose your humanity. These things are morale-builders like nothing else.
8. Slow burning candles and matches, matches, matches
======================
*FAIR USE NOTICE:* This site contains copyrighted material the use of which has not always been specifically authorized by the copyright owner. We are making such material available in our efforts to advance understanding of environmental, political, human rights, economic, democracy, scientific, and social justice issues, etc. We believe this constitutes a 'fair use' of any such copyrighted material as provided for in section 107 of the US Copyright Law. In accordance with Title 17 U.S.C. Section 107, the material on this site is distributed without profit to those who have expressed a prior interest in receiving the included information for research and educational purposes. For more information go to: United States Code: Title 17,107. Limitations on exclusive rights: Fair use | LII / Legal Information Institute


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I think we saw a pretty good example of what will happen to the US in a SHTF situation, Katrina. First the food then all the goodies everyone needs, TVs, stereos… 

What will disappear first? Everything at McDonalds, Cracker Barrel, Chuck E Cheeses’ and all the other places that have meals brought to your table. Where else would food come from?

I believe the grocery stores will be hit first, like before a storm is hitting. Perishables always clean out fast, bread, milk, eggs, water and the like. Within two days, regardless of what the disaster is, the shelves are bare. Hard to say what will be hit next, possibly generators, maybe not if the supply chain stops leaving no gas available. No, come to think on that folks will still buy them even knowing there is no gas to run them. They stole TV’s even though there was no electric.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm am so proud to say most everything on this list pertinent to my situation is covered( I used this list to start collecting things 6 months ago)....oddly though, dh is a logger and guess which item is not provided for??

King Procrastinator!! I mean he wins the award hands down!! :congrat:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, 11-18 repeated. I musta hit copy paste in microsoft word and it automatically did the outline format and added the numbers


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

we've already spread the "word" (misinformation) that we drained the pond on Sis' property chemically treated it & were turning it into a 'swimming hole' & that we haven't decided to put fish in it yet... too many friends of friends were showing up to get a free meal of panfish, but publically we blamed an 'algae bloom' caused by runoff... now we have skull & crossbones signs with

*Danger: Dangerous Chemicals, Do Not Drink Water, Avoid Skin Contact*

I suggested this as an experiment to see who were spongers & who were _real_ friends that would help on the weekends to get the pond 'up to snuff'...

... not a single person offered to help


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> we've already spread the "word" (misinformation) that we drained the pond on Sis' property chemically treated it & were turning it into a 'swimming hole' & that we haven't decided to put fish in it yet... too many friends of friends were showing up to get a free meal of panfish, but publically we blamed an 'algae bloom' caused by runoff... now we have skull & crossbones signs with
> 
> *Danger: Dangerous Chemicals, Do Not Drink Water, Avoid Skin Contact*
> 
> ...


Wow. It's scary how many spongers are out there.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I printed the list again and highlited the things I know we need to beef up. Things will not get any cheaper by waiting. Looked at the grocery ads last night couldn't find a real bargin at any store.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Clarice said:


> I printed the list again and highlited the things I know we need to beef up. Things will not get any cheaper by waiting. Looked at the grocery ads last night couldn't find a real bargin at any store.


I use these links searching for all deals on storing items/sales...and don't forget the jeans, shirts, socks, underwear, thermals, etc...I have a box full for dh in the bottom of his closet...even shoelaces!!! I got work shirts for $2 at DG!!

And yes, there is nothing on sale at grocery or dept. stores lately that I see...soooo glad I started stocking up 2 years ago.

Happy christian day!

SundaySaver: National -Department & Clothing Stores - Weekly Sales Circulars & Sunday Newspaper Ads
SundaySaver: National -Supermarkets & Grocery - Weekly Sales Circulars & Sunday Newspaper Ads


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Propane and Natural Gas. Oil to change your oil in your generator's 


And of course , common sense, of which a large amount of people don't have to begin with


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Nadja said:


> And of course , common sense, of which a large amount of people don't have to begin with


Common sense ... may he RIP.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I just went through the top 100 list, and compared it to actual stock, and I was shocked on how much of our stores have been depleted. Training sure does eat up supplies! I may be preaching to the choir here, but I am sorely lacking in a working spread-sheet for inventory. In my head, I've got lots of everything, but when the actual stock is counted, WOW! Because we have shelf after shelf of preps, sometimes it's hard to remember to replace as we use. Looks like we need to go shopping again. While many things were getting low, what I noticed is that in several items, I only have one of that item. Yikes!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

kyhoti said:


> I just went through the top 100 list, and compared it to actual stock, and I was shocked on how much of our stores have been depleted. Training sure does eat up supplies! I may be preaching to the choir here, but I am sorely lacking in a working spread-sheet for inventory. In my head, I've got lots of everything, but when the actual stock is counted, WOW! Because we have shelf after shelf of preps, sometimes it's hard to remember to replace as we use. Looks like we need to go shopping again. While many things were getting low, what I noticed is that in several items, I only have one of that item. Yikes!


I don't have a spreadsheet either, but can I ask what kinds of things are you finding are getting depleated (sp?) so maybe some of us can benefit by checking our shelves for those items?


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Just odd stuff, really. We had 48 cans or jars of spaghetti sauce, and are now down to six! The toilet paper shelf had at least 200 rolls on it, but is down to 50. The cereal shelf had 48 boxes on it, and now down to 12. I'm down to three empty 5-gal buckets. After all of our "camping" (training) trips lately, down to two gallons of Coleman fuel, but I have three gallons of marine stove fuel! Having a big stock almost makes me feel like it is the bottomless supply depot, but it was good to be shocked how quickly stock runs down. It's not about specifics, it's about what you and yours run through. Some stuff goes faster than others. I still have 200 pounds of rice, because the kids would sooner eat broccoli than eat rice. That's why I have 200 pounds of pasta stocked for them, but I noticed a disturbing hole on that shelf, which means I need to re-count. Here lately we've stocked up on non-perishables like soap, hygiene products and school supplies, so we've missed the "dwindle" in the other areas. At least we'll smell nice, even if we do get a little hungry


----------

